# Ate mealworms and threw up



## juliaclairer (Feb 21, 2014)

I gave Ru some mealworms for the first time tonight and she ate two and threw up not 5 minutes after. She's eating her normal cat food now and doesn't seem to be freaking out. I'm not planning on giving them to her again obviously, but is there anything I should do? Should I be worried?


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Sometimes Pig will burp up mealworms if he moves around too much (or if I move him) soon after eating them, especially if he ate them quickly. If she's eating now and seems normal I wouldn't worry about it. If it happens consistently, or if you notice she does it after eating regular food, you may want to take her to the vet to see if she's having tummy trouble.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo (Aug 31, 2013)

I gave Twinkie meal worms for the first time, and I think she threw it back out too. I fed her some another time, and she seems to do fine afterwards.  She is not as fond of mealies as Wonton so far though, haha. 

As long as your hedgie is still eating her cat food, she should be fine!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

That's just normal but try not to give too much. It causes them to regurgitate it as well as a risk for impaction if she likes it too much lol


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Happens to mine too sometimes, usually when he tries to eat them too quickly :lol:


----------

